# Picture System



## ceestyle (Jun 23, 2008)

Some things that are a bit strange. I hope these things are me not being able to figure things out:

1. There is no way to delete pictures

2. Other viewers cannot access your albums, or see them in your gallery

3. You cannot access your gallery through your profile, edit, or organize it in any way whatsoever. You can only access it the way another user would look at it - by going to one of your posts and clicking on the gallery link.


----------



## potroastV2 (Jun 23, 2008)

ceestyle said:


> Some things that are a bit strange. I hope these things are me not being able to figure things out:
> 
> 2. Other viewers cannot access your albums, or see them in your gallery
> 
> 3. You cannot access your gallery through your profile, edit, or organize it in any way whatsoever. You can only access it the way another user would look at it - by going to one of your posts and clicking on the gallery link.


2) other people can view your gallery.

3) We have implemented a new gallery feature and I will be setting something out to phase out the old gallery.
https://www.rollitup.org/album.php?do=addalbum you can organize your gallery that way, I will be updating that shortly. ( this will take care of #1 as well)


----------



## ceestyle (Jun 23, 2008)

rollitup said:


> 2) other people can view your gallery.
> 
> 3) We have implemented a new gallery feature and I will be setting something out to phase out the old gallery.
> https://www.rollitup.org/album.php?do=addalbum you can organize your gallery that way, I will be updating that shortly. ( this will take care of #1 as well)


cool. 

what I meant with #2 is that other viewers can view your gallery, but not your albums. otherwise i would prefer to organize my images by albums.

should i start adding images to albums when i add them, assuming that eventually other viewers will be able to navigate to them?


----------



## potroastV2 (Jun 23, 2008)

> should i start adding images to albums when i add them, assuming that eventually other viewers will be able to navigate to them?


Eventually yes everything will include the albums and the original one will be gone.... stickied this thread.


----------



## VictorVIcious (Jun 23, 2008)

almost no one looks at the gallery, we read the thread and look for the pictures there, IMHO. VV


----------



## ceestyle (Jun 23, 2008)

VictorVIcious said:


> almost no one looks at the gallery, we read the thread and look for the pictures there, IMHO. VV


that's funny, because my pics in my gallery that i did not post on threads have tons of views - almost as many as those in the threads.


----------



## Seamaiden (Jun 23, 2008)

ceestyle said:


> cool.
> 
> what I meant with #2 is that other viewers can view your gallery, but not your albums. otherwise i would prefer to organize my images by albums.
> 
> should i start adding images to albums when i add them, assuming that eventually other viewers will be able to navigate to them?


I wish I'd done that, instead of just posting them all to the gallery. It would have been smarter to have them organized. Smooth move, Ex-Lax! I have been getting views and comments on my gallery pix, though I haven't checked today.

Oh hey.. I see yet something else.. Underneath the dialog box where I'm putting in my post it says "You have selected 1 post that is not part of this thread." Hotllinked next to it says "Quote this post as well" or "deselect this post". Now that doesn't make sense, because I just hit the quote button.  This vBulletin software is... weird.


----------



## mr west (Jul 25, 2008)

so will the gallery links come back on the posts?


----------



## mr west (Jul 31, 2008)

so are we gonna get a quick link to our gallerys?


----------



## genfranco (Aug 19, 2008)

come on fix this ... What happend to the Numbers next to the gallery on the right of your post... usually you could click on that and you could see the pictures...


----------



## Seamaiden (Aug 22, 2008)

Click my signature.  Nothin' like handling a problem yourself, is there?


----------



## genfranco (Aug 22, 2008)

It cant be that hard to correct..... come on people


----------



## korvette1977 (Aug 22, 2008)

If you use photobucket you can delete the pictures you post ..I do it ...


----------



## Twistyman (Aug 22, 2008)

You mean fucketbucket..thats what I say every time I try to get it right....


----------



## jonask (Aug 25, 2008)

i figured it out how to still keep a Gallery link... just by copying/pasting the gallery address in the signature link... at least it works for me... check it out the link in signature

just dunno how to delete the pic's in gallery but wtf....


----------



## davii (Jan 25, 2009)

How do you delete pictures


----------



## Uncle Ben (Jan 30, 2009)

This may have been asked before so bear with me. I don't see an easy way to include a photo from one's gallery when drafting a post. Yes, there's the paperclip attachment option, but it links you back to your computer's hard drive, not your gallery using a browse feature. Most vbulletin sites have a pulldown option where you can include a photo from your gallery when drafting a post.

Thanks,
UB


----------



## HowardWCampbell (May 23, 2009)

korvette1977 said:


> If you use photobucket you can delete the pictures you post ..I do it ...


So all those photobucket pictures that can no longer be viewed were taken down by the poster, not by photobucket? And all this time I was wondering why these dumbasses kept posting pictures that photobucket was just going to take down.  Yup, I'm an idiot.

Maybe I can start a grow log now though...


----------



## itsalways420 (Jul 3, 2009)

I am having problems with my profile pic. It is only 83 x 83 pixels, and i uploaded it, but I never see it anywhere, it is in my rollitup, but never on any posts....


----------



## potroast (Jul 5, 2009)

Your profile pic will show in your profile. Your avatar will show in your posts.

HTH


----------



## Zombo (Sep 2, 2009)

I got a dumb picture question....here goes.
Well,I tried to block a picture from RIU,by right clicking on the mouse.When I right click on the mouse,a box popped up,and in that box was a way to block a pic fro RIU.
When I clicked on it,I blocked all the pics from RIU.
I'd like to know how to see the pics again.
Can someone help me please.


----------



## genfranco (Sep 2, 2009)

Zombo said:


> I got a dumb picture question....here goes.
> Well,I tried to block a picture from RIU,by right clicking on the mouse.When I right click on the mouse,a box popped up,and in that box was a way to block a pic fro RIU.
> When I clicked on it,I blocked all the pics from RIU.
> I'd like to know how to see the pics again.
> Can someone help me please.


sounds like you need to figure out what program is doing that when you right click... is that like a pop up blocker? or a virus scanner ... go to the properties of those programs and you should she blocked site list of some sort... gotta go huntin... check in settings or properties of those programs.


----------



## volcomrider157 (Dec 5, 2009)

hey guys, just a quick question, I have had a few different threads I've started up on RIU and I've never had a problem sharing pics until now, I'm trying to upload and it simply just says upload failed. these pics are no bigger in size and I even tried posting a pic I've already posted and it still didnt work... also I've heard of this happening to one other person as I was following his thread and right before harvest he couldnt post pics at all for some random unknown reason....

**also note that yesterday I tried signing in and failed everytime and I know I was typing the right password so I had to have a password change to get back in...are my privilages being stripped lately or what?


----------



## Uncle Ben (Dec 6, 2009)

volcomrider157 said:


> hey guys, just a quick question, I have had a few different threads I've started up on RIU and I've never had a problem sharing pics until now, I'm trying to upload and it simply just says upload failed. these pics are no bigger in size and I even tried posting a pic I've already posted and it still didnt work... also I've heard of this happening to one other person as I was following his thread and right before harvest he couldnt post pics at all for some random unknown reason....
> 
> **also note that yesterday I tried signing in and failed everytime and I know I was typing the right password so I had to have a password change to get back in...are my privilages being stripped lately or what?


It's obvious to me that RIU is having some tech problems or making changes. I got a weird format change and now it's back to normal, pix didn't upload, etc. It should be fine by now.


----------



## volcomrider157 (Dec 6, 2009)

still not working...


----------



## volcomrider157 (Dec 6, 2009)

hmm, i thought it was maybe just the thread but i tried one here too and still no luck


----------



## KiloBit (Dec 6, 2009)

having same problem can't upload pictures to my journal nor anywhere else...get the upload failed message  hope its fixed soon.........I'm better now.... toke pass


----------



## d.c. beard (Dec 7, 2009)

Yeah RIU's been all messed up for about a week now. First no one could log in, then you could log in but there were no skin options, then PMs didn't work, then subscriptions stopped working right, then posts/threads wouldn't update, then no logging in again, and now no pics can be uploaded or deleted.

I think I'm moving over to ICmag forums so I don't have to deal with all this anymore. But don't complain or the veterans will bash ya.


----------



## volcomrider157 (Dec 8, 2009)

d.c. beard said:


> Yeah RIU's been all messed up for about a week now. First no one could log in, then you could log in but there were no skin options, then PMs didn't work, then subscriptions stopped working right, then posts/threads wouldn't update, then no logging in again, and now no pics can be uploaded or deleted.
> 
> I think I'm moving over to ICmag forums so I don't have to deal with all this anymore. But don't complain or the veterans will bash ya.


I was considering checking out a different website as well but thats why I came here first cuz I'd like to just stay here but I'd like to know whats goin on......oh....hold on ..............wait a sec......


----------



## volcomrider157 (Dec 8, 2009)

OOOOOOOHHH YEA!!!!!!!!!! it works!!! THANK YOU RIU!!!


----------



## d.c. beard (Dec 8, 2009)

Interesting...what do those do? Looks like a drip system for a DWC setup?


----------



## tom__420 (Dec 8, 2009)

It is DWC system with the unnecassary water pump and drip lines if I had to guess


----------



## volcomrider157 (Dec 8, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> It is DWC system with the unnecassary water pump and drip lines if I had to guess


to each his own, but yes it is a modified dwc; also known as Bubbleponics. The growth is much more rapid in the first 2-3 weeks of veg. compared to regular dwc. If you care to take a look at more stop by... https://www.rollitup.org/dwc-bubbleponics/275685-will-work-bubbleponics.html


----------



## tom__420 (Dec 8, 2009)

Can you post a pic of your bubbleponic plant at 2 weeks old?
I have a 2 week old Royal Kush and if you are having better growth than me I wanna see it
Here is my plant at exactly 2 weeks since sprouting


----------



## volcomrider157 (Dec 8, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> Can you post a pic of your bubbleponic plant at 2 weeks old?
> I have a 2 week old Royal Kush and if you are having better growth than me I wanna see it
> Here is my plant at exactly 2 weeks since sprouting


now now now tom, no need to get all riled up. 
I will post a pic at exactly 2 weeks, and considering this is my first attempt at any type of hydroponics if my plant is bigger at 2 weeks than yours was at 2 weeks....well now that would just be crazy wouldn't. Of course though if that were the case you would think i was being untruthful, cuz thats just the kinda guy you are i can already tell.


----------



## tom__420 (Dec 8, 2009)

Lol pretty big assumption to make not knowing me at all
I am confident that yours will only be as big as mine is at best, not any bigger I can guarantee you that
You seem like the kind of guy that will say it is because you grew with CFL's is the reason yours won't be as big as mine
Just make sure to post pics here man, prove my statement wrong. I am subscribing to your thread after I post this so I can follow along
Don't get so defensive of the bubbleponics setup man, the thread is titled "will this work" so obviously you aren't that experienced with it to have a real discussion
Just have to guess how I will react instead of stating why you think that you will get better growth than me. I will gladly explain why I like DWC better if you would like


----------



## volcomrider157 (Dec 8, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> Lol pretty big assumption to make not knowing me at all
> I am confident that yours will only be as big as mine is at best, not any bigger I can guarantee you that
> You seem like the kind of guy that will say it is because you grew with CFL's is the reason yours won't be as big as mine
> Just make sure to post pics here man, prove my statement wrong. I am subscribing to your thread after I post this so I can follow along
> ...


For starters I wasn't trying to discuss anything at all, I was mearly stating to the beard guy that there is a difference between bubbleponics and standard DWC. I actually read that growth during the first 2-3 weeks is 30% faster than other systems; with pics to back it up...if thats valid or not I cant say; And yes you're correct this is my first attempt at "hydroponics" so I really dont have a leg to stand on as far as whats better or not, so obviously I wasnt suggesting my plants are going to be bigger than yours....but when you come back with....posting pics of an obviously very healthy 2 week old royal kush plant...all flauntin it an shit...basically saying "oh yea, well beat this mr. bubbleman". ..and after reading in your thread you telling everyone to go bash someguy. (he is a complete idiot, i agree).... but still come on man.. its no wonder i thought you were that kinda guy. 
So maybe we got off on the wrong foot...i hope to see some input from you on my thread. you look like your at harvest according to what i saw, but if you got some fresh stuff goin gimme a link and i'll check it out. I'm looking for threads to follow anyway since this is a new style of growing for me.


----------



## d.c. beard (Dec 9, 2009)

volcomrider157 said:


> For starters I wasn't trying to discuss anything at all, I was mearly stating to the beard guy that there is a difference between bubbleponics and standard DWC. I actually read that growth during the first 2-3 weeks is 30% faster than other systems; with pics to back it up...if thats valid or not I cant say; And yes you're correct this is my first attempt at "hydroponics" so I really dont have a leg to stand on as far as whats better or not, so obviously I wasnt suggesting my plants are going to be bigger than yours....but when you come back with....posting pics of an obviously very healthy 2 week old royal kush plant...all flauntin it an shit...basically saying "oh yea, well beat this mr. bubbleman". ..and after reading in your thread you telling everyone to go bash someguy. (he is a complete idiot, i agree).... but still come on man.. its no wonder i thought you were that kinda guy.
> So maybe we got off on the wrong foot...i hope to see some input from you on my thread. you look like your at harvest according to what i saw, but if you got some fresh stuff goin gimme a link and i'll check it out. I'm looking for threads to follow anyway since this is a new style of growing for me.


Yes, and the beard guy thanks you for the clarification!


----------



## chevymangrow (Aug 14, 2010)

this thread helped thanks


----------



## kane420x (Aug 26, 2010)

having trouble posting pictures while using primercato web proxy before signing onto site.. i really dont want to access the site directly and need to find a way to post pictures using a proxy .. please help


----------



## Mastergrow (Jan 7, 2012)

Anyone know how to post pics on here from ur iPhone, if u can't at the min they should defiantly do something so u can, it's nearly all I use at the min


----------



## UnbridledCannabis (Jan 7, 2012)

i remember 08 like it was yesteryear...


----------



## Kybudz (Jan 14, 2012)

Mastergrow said:


> Anyone know how to post pics on here from ur iPhone, if u can't at the min they should defiantly do something so u can, it's nearly all I use at the min


That's what I use is IPhone . Do you have your pics loaded up to photobucket? If so just get URL .Type your post .go advanced Open up manage attachments Click on upload from website. Type in URL (http://photobucket.com/albums/i329/your p b account/1234567890.jpg. ) that's what I do post pic from photobucket.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Jan 15, 2012)

Any one know how to post screen size photos here? All I get is postage stamps any more.


----------



## Robert Add (Jan 24, 2012)

Just wanted to see if my picture is loaded right


----------



## auldy66 (Aug 14, 2012)

using google chrome. when u add an album, there is no way to actually upload pictures to there. So I now have 2 empty albums and no way of deleting them.
help please ;0/


----------



## bde0001 (Aug 26, 2012)

Where and how do i post a picture as my avatar? thanks!


----------



## swaggersDlite (Nov 19, 2012)

all of a sudden i up graded my fire fox and now there is no picture, link, or video button please help me out ????????????????????????????? Editors note: i just tried post # 47. It did not work.


----------



## Doer (Nov 20, 2012)

I can't get pictures to post or even format with paragraphs. What gives? I tried changing browsers, etc. The manage attachment button doesn't work.


----------



## cc08150 (Nov 20, 2012)

I can't post pictures anymore either....there is no toolbar there now where it used to be. I can't even used bold, underline, italics or anything. Even the button "Manage Attachments" does not work. Tried it on IE as well as Google Chrome. Worked fine 2 days ago, what gives now?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 20, 2012)

the forum has been acting wonky the past few days. admin is working on the problem. thank u for your patience


----------



## ru4r34l (Nov 20, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> the forum has been acting wonky the past few days. admin is working on the problem. thank u for your patience


 A tst system is severely needed so upgrades/patches can be vetted prior to going live. regards,


----------



## Mr.Bloombastic (Nov 20, 2012)

I started a new album but it has no way to add pics to it, whats up with that??


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Nov 21, 2012)

Uncle Ben said:


> Any one know how to post screen size photos here? All I get is postage stamps any more.


 Once you have uploaded images double click the image and u can change the image size ect.


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Nov 21, 2012)

the only way i have been able to upload pics over the past couple days is to upload them as your profile pic and or avatar. and mr bloombastic!! once u have created an album and saved on the next page there will be an upload pictures button hidden in the blue bar kinda hard to spot.


----------



## Mr.Bloombastic (Nov 21, 2012)

I created the album but there is nowhere to upload pics. In my journal it keeps asking for a URL like it does when i click on insert video. this is what I get



*Insert Image*
*X*​

*Add an Image from Url*

Allowed Filetypes: jpg, jpeg, png, gifURL


OKCancel


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Nov 22, 2012)

Mr.Bloombastic said:


> I created the album but there is nowhere to upload pics. In my journal it keeps asking for a URL like it does when i click on insert video. this is what I get
> *Insert Image* *X*​
> 
> *Add an Image from Url* Allowed Filetypes: jpg, jpeg, png, gifURL
> ...


 there have been some probs uploading at the minute so be patient, but when u creat an album u enter the description and info u want, then hit save changes. the browser will re-direct you to the next page, on that page hidden in the blue bar it says upload images u click that and you can add the images u want.


----------



## Mr.Bloombastic (Nov 22, 2012)

Wow I finally found it. Man is that hidden!! I had to highlite the whole screen before I found it..yikes


----------



## cc08150 (Nov 22, 2012)

lol this still isn't fixed???


----------



## djlarry502 (Nov 22, 2012)

It's really hard to type anything without the proper formatting tools


----------



## cc08150 (Nov 23, 2012)

Internet Explorer 64-bit version seems to let you upload pictures. I even see a toolbar now when i go advanced  Google Chrome still does not work however.....dunno about any of the other browsers.


----------



## AMCHEESIER (Nov 23, 2012)

its up and running again now


----------



## cc08150 (Jan 2, 2013)

guess we are back to pictures not working again on the site......... at least attached thumbnails....can't see pictures in anybody's thread


----------



## alienskull (Jan 6, 2013)

cc08150 said:


> guess we are back to pictures not working again on the site......... at least attached thumbnails....can't see pictures in anybody's thread


I am also having a problem. I want to delete some old pics in the Manage Attachments area and cannot. if I upload the same file you cannot see it. 

I would like to delete these older thread pics.


----------



## automated (May 26, 2013)

I uploaded a bunch of pictures to a newly created album.
after the upload was done I got a page that showed thumbnails of the images with a box to the left indicating the images were pending.
I navigated away from this page after a few minutes as the page didnt do anything.

Was i suposed to wait on that page or something ?

The album doesnt show any images at the moment, but I uploaded a lot.



EDIT: nvm I needed to click save -,-


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (May 27, 2013)

I sure know at times I have a hell of a time uploading pics! It all depends on the size I am trying to upload, and the quzality. Some load faster then others..


----------



## kroost (Jun 21, 2013)

Sometimes I upload a group of pics, and one won't upload. They're all created the same way, and the same size.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 2, 2013)

noticed the basic uploader seems to come and go when it feels and also for some reason it will only upload the image in it's original position, so when i upload a pic i took horizontal and have rotated right it uploads it as the original unless i save the image again under a different name. minor inconvenience i know but odd eh.


----------



## aisach (Jul 21, 2013)

I was trying to post a few pictures but it will not allow me to.  in pink, then "403 Error event" message.
What does it mean? And what do I do now?
Thanks


----------



## sunni (Jul 21, 2013)

aisach said:


> I was trying to post a few pictures but it will not allow me to.  in pink, then "403 Error event" message.
> What does it mean? And what do I do now?
> Thanks


we are currently having issues with our picture system, next time if you encounter an issue check this thread i made here : https://www.rollitup.org/support/692178-known-issues-bugs-july-13-a.html

you can try using photobucket to upload photos instead


----------



## Silky Shagsalot (Jan 31, 2015)

i don't quite get how to post pics. i was gonna just pull them from my desktop but don't see how that is done. system asks for url. soooo, what am i missing. i use apple/safari.


----------



## sunni (Jan 31, 2015)

Silky Shagsalot said:


> i don't quite get how to post pics. i was gonna just pull them from my desktop but don't see how that is done. system asks for url. soooo, what am i missing. i use apple/safari.


http://rollitup.org/t/how-to-use-the-riu-faq.822686/


----------



## Silky Shagsalot (Jan 31, 2015)

lol, thanks! how did i not see that???


----------



## sunni (Jan 31, 2015)

Silky Shagsalot said:


> lol, thanks! how did i not see that???


no idea jsut scroll through theres photo explanations


----------



## KittyBudette (Mar 13, 2015)

I can't figure out how to do likes.....must be idiot-proof,
meaning me


----------



## sunni (Mar 14, 2015)

KittyBudette said:


> I can't figure out how to do likes.....must be idiot-proof,
> meaning me


youre a new memeber right now, you will get established member once you post more, meet new people
once you have that you can do likes.


----------



## Blue brother (May 9, 2015)

I can't access my album, I can't even find a link anywhere for it. I tried the link pot roast gave us on page one but to no avail. Anyone lurking know how I can find my pics without having to hunt out the threads they were posted In?


----------



## sunni (May 9, 2015)

Blue brother said:


> I can't access my album, I can't even find a link anywhere for it. I tried the link pot roast gave us on page one but to no avail. Anyone lurking know how I can find my pics without having to hunt out the threads they were posted In?


We don't have albums anymore since new Riu this thread is outdated sorry


----------



## Blue brother (May 9, 2015)

sunni said:


> We don't have albums anymore since new Riu this thread is outdated sorry


Hi Sunni,
So are my photos only available to view from the thread I first uploaded them to?


----------



## sunni (May 9, 2015)

Blue brother said:


> Hi Sunni,
> So are my photos only available to view from the thread I first uploaded them to?


if they are still there when we transferred riu from old riu, alot got lost in the processes if they were REALLY old threads/photos


----------



## Blue brother (May 9, 2015)

Nah less than a year with this account, thanks for your help Sunni 


sunni said:


> if they are still there when we transferred riu from old riu, alot got lost in the processes if they were REALLY old threads/photos


----------

